# Hello mama of 3 furbabies



## SAM3 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello my name is Samantha but everyone calls me Sam 

I have 3 WONDERFUL furbabies they are...

Tazz he will be 8YRS Old In June he is our BIG TALKATIVE BOY  he thinks he is nothing but skin and bones and he will argue with you until your blue In the face that he is nothing but skin and bones. LOL Tazz is A handsome ginger cat who loves to nap in a warm sun beam ( especially hear in the cold state of Wisconsin ) and play tag with his brofur Casanova he also loves to sit in my lap and be petted on and when u start to pet him he gets his motor running so loud I have to turn up the tv LOL.








Lucy who will be 5YRS Old this March she is our sweet petite lil girl unless she has a hair ball trying to come up then she is Ms.Crabby Abby  but we still love our Ms.Crabby Abby hair ball and all. Lucy is a Beautiful white cat with a Black Tail and a Black right ear and a Black spot on the back of her neck between her ears. Lucy's favorite thing to do is play hide n go seek with her Brofur Casanova ( she hides and he seeks lol ) but I can always find her under our blankets in our bed.








Casanova he just turned 3YRS Old this February. What can I say about him,well... He is a lover just like the name I gave him but he also is a little Turd Monkey and what I mean by Turd Monkey is he get into every thing and he runs all over the house jumping and climbing onto things so A.K.A Turd Monkey. He is a gray and white tabby with black lines around his eyes that look like he has on black eye liner and he also has black lines around his moth looking like black lip liner. His favorite thing to do is antagonize his sisfur and watch cartoons on TV his favorite cartoon is SpongeBob SquarePants.









Sent from Petguide.com Free AppSAM


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome! They are sooo adorable!!! I love the eyeliner look xD thats so cute.


----------



## SAM3 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you BrittyBear 



Sent from Petguide.com Free AppSAM


----------



## SAM3 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello BrittyBear And Thank You. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free AppSAM


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG! How cute are they! Welcome to the forum!!! I hope you enjoy it here!

Ok, I give. WHAT is that pants hanger with the rope around it for??!!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Sam! Your cats are all SO adorable and I LOVED reading the stories about them!


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Marcia said:


> Ok, I give. WHAT is that pants hanger with the rope around it for??!!


"It's like you read my mind!" Ha! Ha!

Cute babies indeed!


----------



## calypsocoin (Jan 20, 2014)

Aww they're all so cute and they sound like a bunch of fun! I have a cat with the eyeliner look as well


----------



## SAM3 (Feb 21, 2014)

Well I have he coat hanger hanging up there cause I have kitty toys hanging from them


----------



## SAM3 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free AppSAM


----------



## Snugleface (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello! Does anyone know why can't I open the images in full size?


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohh thats really cool  do you let them play with it whenever or do they need to be supervised? My catpost only has a ball hanging from it and they dont find it much fun lolz


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome, you have really cute kitties ^_^


----------



## SAM3 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes Brittany bear I do Supervise them playing with their string toys Thank You 4 asking 



Sent from Petguide.com Free AppSAM


----------



## SAM3 (Feb 21, 2014)

Joe711 said:


> welcome, you have really cute kitties ^_^



Thank You Joe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free AppSAM


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Sam! What adorable "Kids" you have!!
Sharon


----------

